# Cosmetic Dentists



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone recommend? I'm thinking a 100k job is needed here


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You'll save yourself a fortune by getting it done in Thailand, plenty of top quality places for half of what you'll pay here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You'll save yourself a fortune by getting it done in Thailand, plenty of top quality places for half of what you'll pay here.


Cheers mate, you serious? I heard 2 grand a tooth here and knowing my gnashers that's a big cheque.

Any place you can suggest?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have shockingly bad teeth and a pathological fear of dentists so I used the Bangkok Phuket Hospital. They're proper hospitals and you can book the tear envy and choose the dentist on line As well as obviously having hospitals in Bkk and HKT there's one on Koh Samui too. 

It's definitely worth checking out on some of the Thai forums too.


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

Uhmmm...

Rascal, would you know what kind of "procedure" you would need? Extraction? Filling? Dentures? Braces? Root canal?


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You'll save yourself a fortune by getting it done in Thailand, plenty of top quality places for half of what you'll pay here.


One of the worst advices I have seen on this forum. My friend had a lot of work done in Thailand and he had to go back a few times to get things repaired and finally he had to have everything redone. He also had two more friends with him and they are all on the same boat.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jcbf said:


> Uhmmm...
> 
> Rascal, would you know what kind of "procedure" you would need? Extraction? Filling? Dentures? Braces? Root canal?


See below (this is the before look).

Not quite that bad but full "Hollywood Smile" veneers etc.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Brinks, 
I'm sorry but if you haven't been there and done it yourself you have no idea. I have been to Bangkok Phuket hospital twice for different treatments and been on a par with any service i've received in the western world.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speak as you find I guess.


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

Dear Rascal,

Using the pic as a basis, I will see what can be done for you. I know someone who works at a dental clinic beside Mall of the Emirates. I know they are good, but are a bit "pricey" (estimate an extraction to be around 1k-1.5k per tooth).

Cheers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jcbf said:


> Dear Rascal, Using the pic as a basis, I will see what can be done for you. I know someone who works at a dental clinic beside Mall of the Emirates. I know they are good, but are a bit "pricey" (estimate an extraction to be around 1k-1.5k per tooth). Cheers.


I wouldn't take Mr. Rascal's photo too literally . And, even if you did, it looks like more teeth need to be fitted than extracted....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I wouldn't take Mr. Rascal's photo too literally . And, even if you did, it looks like more teeth need to be fitted than extracted....


I said that! I was just giving an idea....

Actually not many extractions, just a Hollywood smile please.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> I said that! I was just giving an idea.... Actually not many extractions, just a Hollywood smile please.


I didn't say you did but I think the person offering to help take your teeth out at AED 1500 a time did!! Hey, give me some string a door and I'll do them for you half price - bargain!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I didn't say you did but I think the person offering to help take your teeth out at AED 1500 a time did!! Hey, give me some string a door and I'll do them for you half price - bargain!!!


Removing ugly past their sell date grotty stuff is easy. I'm wanting the installation of superb, beautiful and shiny.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Removing ugly past their sell date grotty stuff is easy. I'm wanting the installation of superb, beautiful and shiny.


You could end up being David Schwimmer (not sure if that's how you spell his surname) in that episode of Friends where he has his teeth whitened hehe! On a more serious note, I think there's a dental clinic in Dubai Mall that is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

Understood.

For the dental clinic near Mall of Emirates, it's 90% negative. They lack the operating/surgery room to do implants. If I receive positive feedback, I'll mention it here.

My next suggestion would be Dubai Mall. Estimate for the implants is 5k to 10k per tooth. That's excluding extraction (but their extraction is cheaper compared to others). I was promised more information over the next couple of days.

Keep you posted.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

5-10k PER TOOTH?

BKK here I come!


----------

